# fish tattoo??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am about to get a half sleeve done on my forearm and wondering if anyone knows a good artist that does fish like marlin,sailfish, wahoo,tuna


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What happened to the crazy acting dude Named Will? Desporado I think? He use to be on here showing off his work. No telling.:no:


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

He's from Mississippi but look at Marty Wilson. Amazing artist and he's really into pelagics


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

google what happens to Lymph nodes when you get a tattoo. Just saying if you don't have any already.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a non fish tattoo done by will a few years back and it turned out amazing. Great line work, and the shading was great. The last I heard he was over at Island Ink Tattoo.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Miguel @ "Black Sparrow tattoo" did my Hammerhead. ..I think he did great. Its on Garden St.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Marcos Menacho, owner of Skech1 Tattoo Studio in Pace.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

nice tat slackwolf


----------

